# Location, Location, Location!!!



## lou_w34

Right, if we are all serious about our single mummys meet, i figure we best get the ball moving!! :D


Ive done another poll, and this time its location, hopefully if we can agree on a location, people can see how much they need to save and when is ideal for them to go etc....

If i miss any locations out, or the ones ive put in are poo let me no and i can change it :) Ive just put in peoples suggestions so far!!

xx


----------



## Aidedhoney

I voted Darlington.......but to be honest any would do me


----------



## sweetlullaby

I voted Chester Zoo seeing as its only 10mins from the airport but I was sorely tempted to pick London xmas shopping! I have never been :blush: 

Maybe next year we could all save like mad and go to New York for Christmas shopping? :haha: I've always wanted to go was supposed to go with school a few years ago but couldn'd afford it lol sorry off topic a bit :haha:


----------



## isil

I haven't voted because I'm quite central anyway and would honestly try and make any of those :) I don't think disney on ice would be ideal for my LO or any young ones but that's just my opinion!


----------



## sweetlullaby

I voted Chester Zoo seeing as its only 10mins from the airport but I was sorely tempted to pick London xmas shopping! I have never been :blush: 

Maybe next year we could all save like mad and go to New York for Christmas shopping? :haha: I've always wanted to go was supposed to go with school a few years ago but couldn'd afford it lol sorry off topic a bit :haha:


----------



## sweetlullaby

oppss double post split over two :rofl: blooming rubbish internet!!


----------



## suzanne108

Hehe least if we went to New York it means we're all travelling the same distance! But erm....I have some saving to do before that happens :haha:

We deffo should make it a yearly thing :)


----------



## Emma1980

voted chester zoo, think its the most appropriate for the LOs!


----------



## suzanne108

I'm just bumping this!

Can you tell I have no friends and want to meet you all :rofl: :blush:


----------



## sweetlullaby

:rofl: Know how you feel!!! lol


----------



## purpledahlia

I voted newcastle, but im not bothered if we see disney on ice or something else in newcastle, Darlington is good for me aswell but cant do two votes? x


----------



## imaginary8x

I picked Xmas shopping in London. :3


----------



## tinkabells

I chose london cos i live close to it, but was thinking, as we're all spread all over, my place isnt that big, but a couple could sleep over, i have travel cots etc xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

If we done London we'd be happy to stay over at your house tinkabells lol 

I think september might be too wet and cold for chester zoo i dunno lol and some might not be able to afford it it's like 3.5 months away lol


----------



## suzanne108

Ooooh neck and neck :)

Aidedhoney are you in Aberdeen? London must be 9-10 hours drive from there?! :wacko:

I want to know who the 13 voters are! x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Voted Chester Zoo as it's the nearest place to me :)


----------



## Emma1980

sweetlullaby said:


> If we done London we'd be happy to stay over at your house tinkabells lol
> 
> I think september might be too wet and cold for chester zoo i dunno lol and some might not be able to afford it it's like 3.5 months away lol

ha, i'd never afford shopping in london! chester zoo is pretty reasonably priced and i dont think train prices are that bad - would just depend on the weather


----------



## sweetlullaby

Hmmm I voted Chester Zoo lol guess we could all wear wellies and coats with hoods if its raining lol


----------



## suzanne108

Hehe....maybe we could try for end of Aug if we end up at the zoo.

Aren't most of the shops in London outside? So we'd get wet there too! I might be wrong. I wouldn't mind having a LOOK in Hamleys....but doubt I'd be doing much buying lol xx

Oooh I love the Absolut ice bar in London......maybe that isn't really appropriate though :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

Chester is a bit far for me to drive i think, and train seems to be about 80 quid each way, so im not sure ill make it. 
ill wait till youve made final decisions before deciding tho :)


----------



## Emma1980

suzanne108 said:


> Hehe....maybe we could try for end of Aug if we end up at the zoo.
> 
> Aren't most of the shops in London outside? So we'd get wet there too! I might be wrong. I wouldn't mind having a LOOK in Hamleys....but doubt I'd be doing much buying lol xx
> 
> Oooh I love the Absolut ice bar in London......maybe that isn't really appropriate though :haha:

just avoid bank holiday weekend!

purple - have you checked how much it is to fly? sometimes thats cheaper x


----------



## purpledahlia

i cant get to the airport this end, Its an hour away and i definately cant afford to pay for my car to stay there.. train i can walk too :)


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yeah Im worrying about the cost if it's september with holiday and moving it's a bit too soon for me to try and save any moneys :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

sweetlullaby we can stay in a travel lodge theyre only like 20quid per room, even could share a room, 2 single beds and some pop up travel cots, will save some dosh


----------



## sweetlullaby

purpledahlia said:


> sweetlullaby we can stay in a travel lodge theyre only like 20quid per room, even could share a room, 2 single beds and some pop up travel cots, will save some dosh

Thats a brilliant idea!! lol im sure I could manage to save the money some way or other! Hurry up claim money :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: its not the money for travel lodge or food there, its more the travel im worried about!


----------



## sweetlullaby

Same here :rofl: The costs for flights and managing to juggle baby, luggage and a buggy etc!


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah, thats why i think tis easier for me to just drive, train will be a nigthmare just me in one small cramped seat luggage and baby and my pram is a 2 parter so again a hassle on a train, but i cant get to an airport up here easily either, so think driving really is best option for me,


----------



## sweetlullaby

Fancy splitting petrol costs if we get the boat over we could hitch a lift there :rofl:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Fancy splitting petrol costs? if we got the boat over we could hitch a lift there :rofl: we could go rail and sail and be at a station that suits you :rofl:


----------



## sweetlullaby

sorry my internet keeps crashing and it double posts randomly on me!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: would probably add like8 hours onto your journey but if you wanted to then you could!


----------



## lou_w34

I just saw an advert for CADBURYS WORLD!!! Whos with me??? haha

Though i would have to be rolled down the M4 home lol

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: wheres that?! what is it?! is it just a big hall full of chocolate!? :rofl:


----------



## suzanne108

Ohhhhh I like :)

Is it in Birmingham? Or am I making that up?!


----------



## lou_w34

Tis in birmingham! You can google it, but it looks like a theme park... except there is no rides... and loads of choccy! haha

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: my car would be dragging on the floor on the way home :rofl:


----------



## expecting09

Can I change my vote to Cadbury land?!?!? That sounds too good! What is it? Like charlies choco factory or something? I've ALWAYS wanted to go there :haha:


----------



## suzanne108

I think we need a new poll :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

aww, as nice as it sounds its way to far for me :'(


----------



## suzanne108

Awww :( next year maybe! When our babes are old enough to appreciate it!

Would you be able to go to London then if that option wins? xx


----------



## purpledahlia

nope, :(

I was meant to be going next weekend as a birthday weekend away but i cant even afford that anymore :(


----------



## suzanne108

To be honest I wouldn't be 100% for London either. 

I'll just see what the majority want to do and if London wins I'll decide nearer the time :D 

So want to meet everyone though!! :flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah me too, just so far away :(


----------



## imace

Ooo I don't know if I am close knit enough to vote, but I would love to meet up with some of you girlies! 

I think the easiest thing for me though is London and by the looks of it London isn't gunna happen lol.


----------



## sweetlullaby

Willy Wonka's chocolate factory!!!!! :rofl:

I looked up boat prices for us and to go to even Ayr is £50!!! Blooming heck!!! :rofl: I think chester zoo would be easiest and cheapest for most of us


----------



## purpledahlia

apart from me :(


----------



## purpledahlia

sweetlullaby said:


> Willy Wonka's chocolate factory!!!!! :rofl:
> 
> I looked up boat prices for us and to go to even Ayr is £50!!! Blooming heck!!! :rofl: I think chester zoo would be easiest and cheapest for most of us

AND ayr is still a good 2 hours from me... in the wrong direction :rofl:


----------



## suzanne108

Imace - would be lovely to meet you :flower:

If we can decide on a time & place that is :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

does everyone interested in coming have a FB page? can we make an event on there and discuss it more because i know theres a few FOB stalkers who would then know where and when we are;.


----------



## imace

Aww suzanne, feeling the love. :hugs:


----------



## suzanne108

purpledahlia said:


> does everyone interested in coming have a FB page? can we make an event on there and discuss it more because i know theres a few FOB stalkers who would then know where and when we are;.

OMG didn't think of that.

Can it be private on FB because I have FOB on there? 

Unless we set up a thread in GS - I'm sure no one in there would mind :haha:


----------



## tinkabells

purpledahlia said:


> does everyone interested in coming have a FB page? can we make an event on there and discuss it more because i know theres a few FOB stalkers who would then know where and when we are;.




suzanne108 said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> does everyone interested in coming have a FB page? can we make an event on there and discuss it more because i know theres a few FOB stalkers who would then know where and when we are;.
> 
> OMG didn't think of that.
> 
> Can it be private on FB because I have FOB on there?
> 
> Unless we set up a thread in GS - I'm sure no one in there would mind :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah on FB oyu can make the group thing private and only add who ya want, i would prefer to talk about it privately cos of stalker xxx


----------



## lou_w34

I made it an event as the group thing was pissing me off! I couldnt see how to make it private! lol

imace, aidedhoney and surprise baby, i dont have you on FB, so if you want PM me your FB details and i can add you both the event? :)

xx


----------



## lou_w34

Oh and anyone else who would like to be part of the group, PM me for my FB and ill add you too it :)

xx


----------



## tinkabells

I was the 1st to write on the board thing haha xxx


----------



## lou_w34

Haha! i know! Beat me too it!
x


----------



## sweetlullaby

I don't use my facebook :blush: I'll add people on msn though if need be!


----------



## lou_w34

Oh sweetlullaby!!! You dont have FB! I completley forgot! Is there anyway you could get an account for this?? 

Crap!

xx


----------



## lou_w34

Ahhh you wrote that as i was writing mine! lol, Could you maybe do a fake account? Under a fake name? No need for piccies or anything, then you can see and join in! xx


----------



## Emma1980

invite me :(

www.facebook.com/emmalou80


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah was gonna say that too.. use an alias name :D


----------



## lou_w34

Emma1980 said:


> invite me :(
> 
> www.facebook.com/emmalou80

Ive just added you! :)

Bloodbines and suzanne have been made admin aswell, so if your friends with them they can invite you! If not ill add you when you accept :)

xx


----------



## purpledahlia

oh i have you emma... but im not an admin!


----------



## suzanne108

I just invited Emma and Bexy x


----------



## bloodbinds

I keep missing these threads :dohh: I vote the chester zoo. I couldn't do london x


----------



## bloodbinds

It's also a really sad fact that i could not imagine functioning without my FB account :dohh: I don't know how you cope without one Sweets!! x


----------



## sweetlullaby

bloodbinds said:


> It's also a really sad fact that i could not imagine functioning without my FB account :dohh: I don't know how you cope without one Sweets!! x

I can't stand my facebook account :rofl: Too public and I have far to many "old friends" I can't be bothered with! Too many acquinted with FOB as well for my liking lol


----------



## lou_w34

sweetlullaby said:


> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> It's also a really sad fact that i could not imagine functioning without my FB account :dohh: I don't know how you cope without one Sweets!! x
> 
> I can't stand my facebook account :rofl: Too public and I have far to many "old friends" I can't be bothered with! Too many acquinted with FOB as well for my liking lolClick to expand...

You should make a new one and just add us! haha

I agree with pip though... i dont think i could get through the day without it... i need to get out more!

xx


----------



## suzanne108

Agree you should create an account and just have us! I want to nosy at pics of your little monster ;)


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah thats what i meant make a new one with a diff name :D


----------



## sweetlullaby

I've upped privacy to the max I can :rofl: Suzanne pm'd me so I'll be able to join :rofl: 

I do have a facebook account I just never used it because so many friends are connected to FOB etc!


----------



## bloodbinds

lou_w34 said:


> sweetlullaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bloodbinds said:
> 
> 
> It's also a really sad fact that i could not imagine functioning without my FB account :dohh: I don't know how you cope without one Sweets!! x
> 
> I can't stand my facebook account :rofl: Too public and I have far to many "old friends" I can't be bothered with! Too many acquinted with FOB as well for my liking lolClick to expand...
> 
> You should make a new one and just add us! haha
> 
> I agree with pip though... i dont think i could get through the day without it... i need to get out more!
> 
> xxClick to expand...



To be fair, we are _trying _to get out more, what with this meet up and all! Hehe.

17 people have voted on here? I didn't think there were that many wanting to go??
Are we going to be doing another poll as the two main wants are a draw? You should also tick the box which says we can vote for more than one, so the people who dont mind going to either can tick both! x


----------



## sweetlullaby

Good idea on another poll :thumbup:

Urg you girls are going to have me using facebook :haha: I only ever go on to accept friends or look at photo's that friends say oh look at such and such on my facebook from saturday night :haha:

EDIT - pm me and I'll add all the girlies here already added suzanne!


----------



## lou_w34

sweetlullaby said:


> Good idea on another poll :thumbup:
> 
> Urg you girls are going to have me using facebook :haha: I only ever go on to accept friends or look at photo's that friends say oh look at such and such on my facebook from saturday night :haha:
> 
> EDIT - pm me and I'll add all the girlies here already added suzanne!

Oh can i add you!! I think ive seen you already on suzannes page, ill go find you! haha xx


----------



## purpledahlia

Ill find you from the thread on FB :D


----------



## suzanne108

Yay you are so gonna be addicted to FB now hehe!


----------



## sweetlullaby

OMG all you ladies are writing stuff and I keep getting emails from facebook but I can't find the meet thingy :rofl: Im such a numpty I can't work facebook :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

just go to your inbox :)


----------



## sweetlullaby

Yep I finally worked that bit out :blush: Im such a numpty! Think I've finally added everyone as friends as well lol


----------

